# how do these prices look?



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

MSD 38# injectors with clips: $225
PTI Adj. FPR w/fittings: $120
Spearco Intercooler: $350
IC pipes/coupler/clamps/downpipe kit: $380 fuel press, boost, egt, oil press gauges w/kit: $300
T25 turbocharger with fittings and lines: $300 
Protech Turbo Manifold: $400 Protech partial downpipe 3": $150
jwt ecu: $600:
Total - $2825


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> MSD 38# injectors with clips: $225
> PTI Adj. FPR w/fittings: $120
> Spearco Intercooler: $350
> IC pipes/coupler/clamps/downpipe kit: $380 fuel press, boost, egt, oil press gauges w/kit: $300
> ...



forgot to mention.. I can get the S-AFCII for $300... instead of the jwt ecu


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> MSD 38# injectors with clips: $225< Ebay =cheaper
> 
> PTI Adj. FPR w/fittings: $120 < Nismo is like 40$ less
> 
> ...


Where is your MAF?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ahh, you went with my boy Jamie


----------

